# الصرف الصناعي للمصابغ



## حسام محمود فهمي (29 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو من الاخوة الافاضل من لديه معرفة بمعالجة مياة الصرف الصناعي للمصابغ (أسلوب المعالجة- الكيماويات المستخدمة- المراحل المختلفة للمعالجة - النسب المسموح بها للصرف ) وشكرا


----------



## اشرف رفاعى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم ان المياه الناتجة تحتوى على العديد من الملوثات والتى تتمثل فى زيادة المواد العضوية مثل الاكسجين الكيماوى المستهلك والمواد العالقة وكذلك الالوان والتغير فى قيمة الاس الهيدروجيني 
طريقة المعالجة 
1- يتم تجميع المياه الخام فى خزان رئيسي سعته تعادل المياه الناتجة ليوم عمل كامل وذلك لتجانس المياه 
2- تمر المياه من خلال مصافي شبكية من الحديد قبل الدخول الى وحدة المعالجة 
3- يتم سحب المياه من الخزان الرئيسي الى وحدة الخلط والترويب حيث يتم دخول المياه مع اضافة الكيماويات لتتم عملية الخلط ولها زمن مكوث معين يتم حسابه حسب كمية المياه 
4- ينتقل المياه بالجاذبية من وحدة الخلط على وحدة ترسيب يتم خروج المياه المعالجة من اعلى الوحدة وتتركز الرواسب بالاسفل والتى لابد من سحبها الى خزان خاص بتجميع الرواسب لمعالجتها او التخلص منها 
5- هذه المعالجة تعتبر معالجة أوليه وهى مرحلة اولى ضرورية 
6 يتم استخدام العديد من الكيماويات ومن اشهرها كبريتات الالومنيوم والبوليمر 
7- يمكن حقن الكلور فى المياه المعالجة للتخلص من الالوان اذا وجدت وتحسين مواصفات المياه الناتجة 
8 يمكنك اضافة وحدة اخرى كفلتر متعدد الميديا او فلتر كربون منشط لزيادة كفاءة المعالجة وتعتبر مرحلة ثانية 
اى استفسار اخى الكريم نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## حسام محمود فهمي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------

